# SSOTM - October, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We had a good voting turnout this month and in the end three slingshots stood tall as the clear winners of the Slingshot of the Month competition for October.

*1st Place: Peter Recaus - Stallion*​*














*​​*2nd Place: Alvin 261084 - #5*​*














*​​*3rd Place: Poiema - Cara*​*














*​


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations Peter, Alvin, and Poiema!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much fellows, congratulations to all participants and thank you very much to the organizers, this slingshot is yours and is at your disposal in the Templates section

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44701-peter-recuas-stallionpdf/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Felicidades to Peter Recuas. Bien merecido el primer lugar para esa Stallion. What a lovely elegant design. Congratulations as well to newest member, Alvin.

Much thanks especially to Sir Flicks always for his gentle and encouraging words. And of course for the thoughtful nomination. The honour is all mine. I am beyond surprised, happy and excited to share a place this month with talented nominees and craftsmen.

The level of design and craftsmanship by SSF members is truly remarkable. YOU help to support, animate and evolve this contemporary slingshot craft with creative ideas and enthusiasm. So many of you do it just for the selfless act of creating and sharing a fun hobby that you are passionate about. My own joy in the journey and inspiration has come from many of you.

My sincerest and humble gratitude for your kindness, and to everyone who voted for Chará. I can just say it is a wonder to me. I never imagined it. So thank you for that.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. A diverse group of forks for sure. Well done to all the craftsmen.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulatins to Peter for his fluid shaped stallion and to Alvin for his laminate with the clever band attachment! Great job, guys!

But special congratulations to my nominee, Poiema and her stunning Chará! I am really happy! I knew that the little Manzanita beauty will make her way in this months line up! 

And congrats to all of the other nominees too!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations!

You're all gold medalists in my eye! Peter's flawless and fluent forms, Alvin's precise and detailed work, Poiema's excellent sculpting decisions and eye for a naturals inner forces and structure...

Thank you for your efforts!! :wave:

Keep us inspired,

Tremo


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats to Peter Recuas and Poiema,,,,,,,,

Thank you very much all senior's and all master on this forum,,,,
Thanks a lot for all family member on this forum,,,,
i still can believe, i'm just newcomeer her but i can become a first loser (2nd place) 
Im very very very happy now,,,,

congratulations for all nomination,,,, so many Awesome SS your all made here.....
we are all the champ....

Regards
"A"

Nb. Sorry for my bad english x_x


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats yo all


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all of the awesome work, art, craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners and to partecipants.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Es todo Peter!!!!

Congrats to Peter, Alvin and Poemia!! Excellent work and dedication!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Peter Recuas said:


> Thank you very much fellows, congratulations to all participants and thank you very much to the organizers, this slingshot is yours and is at your disposal in the Templates section
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44701-peter-recuas-stallionpdf/


This is just awesome!!! A great gesture of you, to share this amazing design!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Congrats, my lady and the gentlemen!

Especially to my friend "A"! ^_^

As i said, i am very happy and proud, to know this place and to have the possibility, to see one variety, of the fruit of the divine spark here.

Fantastic shapes!



Rip


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I am an inconsiderate donkey :bonk: . . . Thank you very much to my godfather *"joe_mcdogwad"* for his eagle eye to nominate :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great works, congratulations to the winners. :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations everyone! A great group this month with fine examples of well crafted slings  Nice to see some new faces being recognized for their fantastic craftsmanship. Or craftswomanship


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Truly beauty work all around!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

A big, hearty round of applause to all!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Big congratulation to al winners thanks for pushing the bar 
Cheers


----------



## Mi Joinet (Sep 4, 2015)

Eres grande Peter, vamos por mas....


----------

